# Happy hour



## Lon (Jul 23, 2014)

I have my own Happy Hour between 4:30 & 5:30 PM and generally consists of white wine, Chardonnay or Sauvignon Blanc with a bit of cheese---smoked salmon----smoked almonds. while watching the news. Dinner about 6 or 6:30 PM with a bit of red wine----while watching more news.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2014)

Lon, Sounds like a hell of a lot more fun than the afternoon coffee I have. Enjoy.....


----------

